# Canon A-1 for sale



## Johnny (Apr 27, 2015)

I have one just like it with 3 times as many lenses and accessories.
Took it to my local camera shop and he offered me $50 for the whole box.
not even an offer on the tripod.

gave the whole box to my daughter and grandson for "posterity" . . . . 

we are in the digital age now and very few are interested in the film era.
If you really want to sell it, I suggest E-Bay.
a quick look and this is what I found :: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vntg-Canon-A-1-35-mm-film-camera-5-lenses-filters-and-more-/251928945163

Good Luck


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 28, 2015)

i have my dads A-1, used it up until atleast 2001. great cameras


----------



## bamabill (Apr 28, 2015)

thanks guys. It was top of the line in it's day and I know it pretty much worthless now.


----------



## Johnny (Apr 28, 2015)

sorry to rain on your vision - but - it is what it is.
The digital age has really squashed the film market.
I started using the Canon "A" (AE/A1) series back in 1970 for
weddings, portraits, nature, etc. Mostly in the Florida Keys, Outer Banks, NC,
Italy, Venice, and Virginia. The salt air really sucks the life right of them.
Between 1970 and 1990 I probably went through a dozen bodies.
I keep looking for a nice complete set of the 4x5 Speed Graphic press camera kit
and a nice Hasselblad 500 (the model that Niel Armstrong used on his moon walk). 
They both are holding somewhat of a solid value.

But when the camera shop (art studio actually) offered me $50 for my box full
of Canon stuff - I was floored. Then, did my homework and found that to be
the average market price for what I had. Thus, I passed it on to my daughter
and her son. Which still sits in her closet in a box for the past 10 years.
good luck
Johnny


----------



## Y_J (Apr 28, 2015)

I've been considering returning to film for posterity sake. I kind of miss the old dark room days.


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 29, 2015)

i might be willing to part with the one i have. and everything that i have with it. now i will say i havent used it or had it out of the bag in many years. i am sure the battery is toast.


----------



## Johnny (Apr 29, 2015)

Note: anyone that has these old film cameras should remove ALL batteries !!
The camera may not be worth much now - but- will be worth nothing if the
batteries leak ......


----------



## nowgrn4 (May 4, 2015)

I bought a $12 Pentax K mount to Canon Rebel lens adapter off flea bay. I get surprisingly good results from my old Pentax glass. I had to snip off the aperture stop down levers to clear the Canon mirror and forsake auto exposure(manual exposure only), auto focus, image stabilization and aperture stop down that I get with the Canon lenses though.
If you have old prime lenses for $12 I would try an adapter on your DSLR. Some of the old primes are as good or better than the modern big buck zooms.


----------



## Stubborn Dutchman (Nov 7, 2015)

B&H has a bare AE1 body only listed for $149 on their web site. I have a couple of these old work horses and am starting to use them again. There is still a lot of interest in film these days. I've read that a lot of pros still use film for certain things. Lots of talk on the net about how digital requires a ton of time editing afterwords that wasn't necessary if you planned your shot in the first place.

I'm too cheap and broke) to invest in a decent digital camera when I have several good lenses for my film cameras.


----------



## bobberboy (Nov 7, 2015)

I don't care what anyone says, there's nothing better than continuous tone film images.


----------



## gnappi (Jun 2, 2017)

Alas, film is dead, but high quality digital cameras a few years old are very affordable. 

Those shooters that MUST have the most megapixels in the most recent models are selling some very nice stuff all the time. It's nothing like the days when a higher end film camera with a lens selection was used for many years by owners.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 2, 2017)

Where does the average person even buy film these days?


----------



## riverbud55 (Jun 7, 2017)

Just started making again my old favorite Kodak Kodachrome 64 along with the developer chemicals https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0000520IT/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new 
still got my old FTb got in high school, had a F1 I got in 76 and then got a A-1 when they 1st came out in 1978,,had them stolen along with my truck and my 22 rifle and pistol , got the truck back but not the cams or guns,, still po'd to this day,,, great cams that old f1 and a1, and still miss that old Colt Woodsman, got over 2000 rolls/boxes KC 64 I have shot in the past, also shot a lot of black and white, always fun to mess with the b&w in the darkroom,,, these days have a ten year old Nikon D-80 that some would say is out of date


----------



## New River Rat (Jan 28, 2018)

bobberboy said:


> I don't care what anyone says, there's nothing better than continuous tone film images.



I just "Binged" continuous tone and am curious about your statement.Not sure I follow.


----------

